

D-Wave Quantum Computer Flunks Speed Test - kilroy123
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24882-googles-quantum-computer-flunks-landmark-speed-test.html#.UthDIBEWgVc.twitter

======
nza88
ns doesn't even reveal what metrics were used, the wikipedia article has
slightly more detail:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Two](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Two)

